# Well, I did the baking soda test today



## hillarylmt

and it fizzed. I'm told that means boy. Not that I put a lot of faith in it, but it was fun. I'm going to do it again in the morning just to compare. 
Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## BionicMommy

whats the test????
do tell!!!


----------



## hillarylmt

One of those Old Wives Tales....but you pee in a cup, then add a Tablespoon of Baking Soda. If it fizzes, it means boy. No fizz means girl. I have a friend who SWEARS it works. I'm going to do it again in the morning, that's when you are "supposed" to test it.


----------



## hillarylmt

Tried it again this morning, and I got no fizz. 

So in conclusion, this baby is either a boy, or a girl. :winkwink:


----------



## 44npregnant

hillarylmt said:


> Tried it again this morning, and I got no fizz.
> 
> So in conclusion, this baby is either a boy, or a girl. :winkwink:

I never heard of this but being in my 11 week I'm dying to know :happydance:but I guess I have to wait a few more weeks. :growlmad:


----------



## HomeEdMom

It means you are having one of each lol.


----------



## Adelicia

The test is totally foolproof. That's why it's standard practice ;)

Seriously though, I'm starting to miss peeing on sticks. Maybe this could be my replacement activity? ;)


----------



## WANTS1MORE

this is neat i would be curious to see if you are indeed having a son


----------



## jzgrace

hillarylmt said:


> Tried it again this morning, and I got no fizz.
> 
> So in conclusion, this baby is either a boy, or a girl. :winkwink:

I couldn't help but lol when I read this post......ur funny! :flower:


----------

